# A few pics from a little hike at a local park



## dorton (Aug 24, 2008)

My wife,my dog and I went to Pilot Mountain State park, the weather was gorgeous so I snapped some pics.


























Here is a satellite map of the park
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?a...=h&lat=36.340017&lon=-80.474783&mag=9&zoom=10


----------



## Beazer (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a gorgeous trail. I love the pics of the cliff faces especially. Btw, cute dog lol.


-Jon DeLong


----------

